# Sometimes nothing but a good steak will do.....



## friesian_rain (Mar 19, 2011)

I love beef.  We eat a lot of venison and fish but sometimes, I  just have to have that nice, big, juicy, grilled steak.  I got some dry aged rib eyes, seasoned with Hawaiian black lava sea salt, Mrs. D's extra spicy, and fresh ground black pepper.  To go with that, grilled asparagus with olive oil and crushed fresh garlic, grilled scallions, baby portabellas sauteed in butter and wine.  And of course, a beverage, a lovely Petite Sirah.   Perfect !


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (Mar 19, 2011)

nice looking feed...gotta love a good steak off the grill


----------



## BigAL (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice meal!  Sometimes it is hard to beat a good grilled steak.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow color me impressed. Looks excellent. Now where you get them steaks if you dont mind a person being nosey of course You doing mailorder with A and B in the windy city by any chance?


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 19, 2011)

Now that's my kinda meal.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 19, 2011)

Everything looks great FR and a super wine choice.


----------



## friesian_rain (Mar 19, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Wow color me impressed. Looks excellent. Now where you get them steaks if you dont mind a person being nosey of course You doing mailorder with A and B in the windy city by any chance?





Thank you !  Got them at a local grocery store named Super Bear...  They sell dry aged beef AND Brandt all natural beef!  
I'm not sure anyone would ship meat here, I'd have to look around online.  We ship fish out, so I guess we could get meat flown in.


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 19, 2011)

Fine looking steak!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 20, 2011)

WOW! That don't suck!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmmm didnt think of the shipping angle but you got a good point. Real blessing to have a store like you got. Walk into my store and axe for a dry aged steak and they laugh you out of the place and prob call the po po's cuz they might think a person been ingesting too much of the Devil's Urine etc. Now I had a nice Germanic fella teach me how to dry age individual steaks one time. If you ever want to save ten bucks a pound or so let me know. I give out the procedure free with only five bucks for shipping and handling.


----------



## TimBear (Mar 21, 2011)

Yummmmmm!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome looking stakes. You guys sure know how to put on the feed up there in Alaska. You got any Grizzly stakes at that market?


----------



## Tri Tip (Mar 25, 2011)

That Looks Outstanding!


----------



## friesian_rain (Apr 4, 2011)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Awesome looking stakes. You guys sure know how to put on the feed up there in Alaska. You got any Grizzly stakes at that market?





No bear in the freezer right now.....  maybe next year.  I prefer it ground into burger anyway.


----------



## muddave (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great !!!!


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 5, 2011)

dear god that looks good! Awesome color too!


----------



## friesian_rain (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the great replies everybody !


----------

